
53 bits ought to be enough for anybody — The Endeavour - prajjwal
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2012/07/19/53-bits-ought-to-be-enough-for-anybody/
======
recursive
I think the name for what John is getting at is the "numerical stability" of
an algorithm for anyone wanting to look further into this.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numerical_stability>

